# Comprehend Languages



## Dave Blewer (Jan 6, 2003)

I thought that this might need its own Thread  

I have had a look at Comprehend Languages and Tongues and these are my thoughts:

CL allows you to understand writing or the speech of either an object or a person you touch. Its a 1st Level spell

So, I think a 1 MP ability of Decipher  script and a 1st level Polymorph Sound effect is the way to go.  It reduces the duration of the core spell, but thats the breaks

Tongues is all over the place level wise (Brd 2, Clr 4, Wiz/Sor 3) but as written it serves as a level 3 spell.

Secret Page could presumably be achieved by a 3rd level Polymorph [Biomatter] spell?


----------

